# Tropical Canners embossed jar...



## glopf43

Hey all, I just dug-up this cool looking 1/2 gal. jar today. Anyone ever hear of one like it? Hears a couple of pics...Thanks


----------



## glopf43

How about a close up of that nice embossing. Say's "TF" in the diamond...Tropical fruit maybe?...


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi - Per Redbook, 1/2 gallon is $10 - $15.  Made ca. 1930's-1947 by Florida Glass Co., Jacksonville and 1950-1954 by Tropical Glass & Box Co. also of Jacksonville.  Some jars have a ghosted FG on the base, apparently for Florida Glass.  Hope this helps, Tammy


----------



## glopf43

Hello Tammy. Thanks for the info! My jar has the same diamond shaped logo
 containing the "TF" that is embossed on the front. By the way , what is the latest edition of the Red Book? The only ones I've seen are several years old. You know that the jar that was for sale on eBay WAS mine. I have since ended the auction early and cancelled all of the bids. I decided that I wanted to keep it! I dug it up and it felt like I was about to sell one of my kids. It is cool to have too! Ain't it pretty...


----------



## madman

hey guys ,your making me want to dig up that late 30s dump ive been saving . happy hunting  mike


----------

